

What is "Miss PR"? Your idea is needed. - shiun

Hello my friends! I am a student studying media &#38; communication. I am currently doing a questionnaire about "Miss PR". Could you please spend a few minutes to help my survey? I will be extremely grateful for your help. Thank you sooooo much!<p>The link is:  http://www.diaochapai.com/survey544016
======
shiun
Female PR practitioners are known as "Miss PR" in China. They are considered
as sexual worker by most Chinese. After I came to the UK, I found no one
regard women PR practitioners as "sexual worker".

It is interesting to explore the different perception between China & Eastern
countries.

------
shiun
If you don't want to fill the questionnaire, it is OK! You can just leave some
words here. Your idea will be extremely important for my study. Thank you!

~~~
jeffool
Hey Shiun. I really doubt you're going to find many Western men who think of
any sexual service as part of a PR agent's role.

That said, (and I mean no offense!) the choices you give do stand out very
much. If you'd like a little help rewriting this for an Western (well,
American) audience, I'd be glad to help. My email's in my profile, just click
on my name!

